# Wildlife Board Member Bilks THOUSANDS!



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_12373494

I am posting this in the big game because this guy is the most vocal member of the Wildlife Board which dictates big game policies. Does this guy belong in such a powerful position?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No and wow! 86 and replace.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

nm


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> The report alleges Johnson, whose salary was federally-funded, went on trips unrelated to the Talent Search Program but counted time he spent on those trips toward his job. The audit report also alleges he bought unnecessary equipment, including canoes, a canoe trailer, a laptop and other outdoor equipment with money from the San Juan district that should have gone toward the program. He bought some of the equipment from San Juan Sports, a company he owns and operates.


Should the fact he owns a sporting goods store be a factor as well? I see a conflict of interest in policies he recommends/votes on.


----------



## Oak (Mar 10, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> > The report alleges Johnson, whose salary was federally-funded, went on trips unrelated to the Talent Search Program but counted time he spent on those trips toward his job. The audit report also alleges he bought unnecessary equipment, including canoes, a canoe trailer, a laptop and other outdoor equipment with money from the San Juan district that should have gone toward the program. He bought some of the equipment from San Juan Sports, a company he owns and operates.
> 
> 
> Should the fact he owns a sporting goods store be a factor as well? I see a conflict of interest in policies he recommends/votes on.


And yet you saw no conflict of interest when Don Peay owned controlling interest of World Trophy Outfitters. Funny. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Oak said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > > The report alleges Johnson, whose salary was federally-funded, went on trips unrelated to the Talent Search Program but counted time he spent on those trips toward his job. The audit report also alleges he bought unnecessary equipment, including canoes, a canoe trailer, a laptop and other outdoor equipment with money from the San Juan district that should have gone toward the program. He bought some of the equipment from San Juan Sports, a company he owns and operates.
> ...


Since when did/does Don Peay sit on the Wildlife Board with a vote and the ability to give directives to the DWR? :?


----------



## Oak (Mar 10, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> Since when did/does Don Peay sit on the Wildlife Board with a vote and the ability to give directives to the DWR? :?


Since when did Don Peay use his influential position with SFW to lobby for more conservation permits, that could then be sold to the highest bidder, who could then purchase exclusive hunts through Don's hunting consulting company? Oh, wait.... _(O)_


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:idea:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Oak said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Since when did/does Don Peay sit on the Wildlife Board with a vote and the ability to give directives to the DWR? :?
> ...


I love how you have changed the topic to the man you have an apparent man-crush on. Here's the rub, lobbyists LOBBY, that is his job. When exactly has Don Peay lobbied for an increase in the number of conservation permits since becoming part of World Trophy Outfitters? I take it you are fine with a Utah lawmaker, Wildlife Board member squandering thousands of tax payer dollars for personal gain. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Oak said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Why on earth would you assume that he is ok with it? _(O)_


----------



## Oak (Mar 10, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> I love how you have changed the topic to the man you have an apparent man-crush on. Here's the rub, lobbyists LOBBY, that is his job. When exactly has Don Peay lobbied for an increase in the number of conservation permits since becoming part of World Trophy Outfitters? I take it you are fine with a Utah lawmaker, Wildlife Board member squandering thousands of tax payer dollars for personal gain. That speaks volumes.


Sorry for changing the topic, but I found your extreme indignation at a perceived conflict of interest in this case quite comical in light of your apparent indifference to a very similar, yet much greater conflict in Mr. Peay's case. :roll: I understand that your glasses have blinders, though. :wink:

Carry on. Mr. Johnson sounds like he's worthy of bashing, too.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, somehow I knew who it was going to be about before I even clicked on the link.

Let's not turn this into yet another Don Peay bashing. You don't like Peay's lobbying? Stand up and do something about it...like get involved.

The Wildlife Board is a different critter and operates with full weight of the governor's office. Consider, there is nothing in Utah State code that prevents Board members from doing, as Johnson has declared on public record, "Whatever we want." Kind of puts a wet blanket on public input, don't you think?

The system is supposedly set up to be: committees to DWR to the RACs to the Board. Bottom up. But look at what's been decided in the past couple years and it's obvious that ain't the way it works. In actuality, it's straight to the Board, give them a good argument and they issue their/your decision.

So exactly what *is* a good argument? Is it cash? Is it a private land voucher and a free guided hunt? Or is it something else? Again, nothing in the state code prohibits any of these possibilities.

Utah is an extremely trusting state. We expect the best from our public servants. And in my opinion, that's exactly what we get from some of our Board members. But should we really be surprised if one or two of them takes advantage of his position?

Huntsman needs to step up and take a good look at what's been happening under his authority.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Excellent post Mike. In fact I just had a great talk with Gordy about this matter a few minutes ago.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good post Mike. I also guessed the party involved before the link opened. Funny how things like that present themselves.

The system is a decent one, as long as those in authority understand their charge. They are there to weigh the wants and wishes of many different groups. Upon review then they make a decision based upon the information presented, keeping wildlife as the top priority of concern. Unfortunately, some in authority follow their wants and wishes, even above the well being of the herds. We have had some incredible Board members, but there have been a couple that really cause many to raise their eye-brows.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Great posts Mike and Mike!!! as well as PRO. 

I am pretty big on second chances. GOD knows that I've had my share. However there comes a time when we have to live by the old addage of fool me once shame on you ( not gonna go W here PRO in case you were wondering ) fool me twice shame on me.

The domestic violence call years ago drew a article in the paper. The failure to disclose his campaign financials for his run for office in 2000 cost him a seat??? :roll: The time he rolled his ATV in an area closed to legal ATV use???? Now we have the allegations of misusing FEDERAL FUNDS as well as STATE FUNDS ya gotta kind of wonder if enough fires will 
put up enough smoke to question the character of this individual. 

I'm 43 years old. I have to ask myself if I have ever been accused of:
1: Beating my wife
2: Not disclosing my financial records to the extent that it disqualified me from running for office.
3: Receiving a citation for riding my quad in an area where I knew **** well I wasn't supposed to be.
4: Coming under State and most certainly Federal Investigation for missusing their funding to my advantage.

Not being the sharpest knife in the drawer I would have to ask myself when we hit enough BULL **** to disqualify an individual from the decision making process???

Being the CIVIC MINDED INDIVIDUAL that I am ya have to know that I am going to ask for a full account of Mr. Johnsons voting record while he has served on the Wildlife Board vs the 
hunts and opportunities afforded to him during his tenure. Sorry but one of the few pet peeve's I have is arrogance and the sense of entitlement that many of our prima donna's 
not only feel but expect.

Down this same path one would have to ask if the Charge of Pittman-Robertson funding had been follwed or if the process in which the Wildlife Board Seats are filled is being met. Doesn't seem like like Mr. Johnson gave much credence to the public input process ( which is part of the mandates according to the P.R. Funding ) My recollection seems more along the lines of 
personal agendas and what makes the most money!!!

I would sincerly ask Mr. Johnson to resign his seat on the Wildlife Board and deal with his personal matters.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

fellas if this stuff is correct about this pin head why dont we form a protest or something and get this guy off the wildlifeboard?

What can be done?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Finnegan said:


> You know, somehow I knew who it was going to be about before I even clicked on the link.
> 
> Let's not turn this into yet another Don Peay bashing. You don't like Peay's lobbying? Stand up and do something about it...like get involved.
> 
> ...


Well Said.

And for what it is worth, this is one of the reasons why I have not been happy with the last few governors. They are the ones ulimately in charge of the DWR and I see them doing nothing to correct obvious problems.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> The Wildlife Board is a different critter and operates with full weight of the governor's office. Consider, there is nothing in Utah State code that prevents Board members from doing, as Johnson has declared on public record, "Whatever we want." Kind of puts a wet blanket on public input, don't you think?
> 
> The system is supposedly set up to be: committees to DWR to the RACs to the Board. Bottom up. But look at what's been decided in the past couple years and it's obvious that ain't the way it works. In actuality, it's straight to the Board, give them a good argument and they issue their/your decision.
> 
> ...


Let me first say that if the allegations against Keele Johnson are true, that he is in no place to be working as a public servant...his track record proves this.

But, 1) The Wildlife Board was set up as the rule making body for wildlife regulations in Utah. They are the ones who are supposed to make the final decisions and, therefore, they are supposed to do "what they want." Sorry, my friends, but the minute Mike Leavitt created the Wildlife Board and Regional Advisory Councils he changed the management of wildlife from being biologist driven to a political process. You can blame the former governor for the political position the WB operates under. Sadly, Don Peay, has learned to milk that system for all its worth!

2) The whole process was never designed to be a public driven process...but merely a way in which the public could voice their opinions. Don't confuse the two...the public should not and never were supposed to be the decision makers. Just because the public voices a strong opinion, doesn't mean the WB should follow lock step. The WB was/is supposed to base their decisions on a myriad of factors including things like "economic activities, private property rights, and local economies." Whether or not they do this is certainly debatable, but the WB was never supposed to or should follow lock step with RACs or public opinion. And, for what it is worth, the WB almost always votes the same as the RACs.

3) Again, a good argument is based, as much as anything else, on politics. I certainly feel like all WB members have agendas similar to those who run for political office in any capacity. Local school board members, county commissioners, mayors, senators, congressmen etc. also have agendas that they try to push...why would it be any different with WB members?

4) Huntsman doesn't give a flying fart in the wind about Utah wildlife....he is moving up in the world. Maybe you should steer your complaints towards Gary Herbert now. Personally, I am still ticked at Mike Leavitt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wyoming2utah do you agree KJ should resign?

Who cares about huntsman! He's gone!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> wyoming2utah do you agree KJ should resign?


With all the speculation and allegations? Absolutely.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Start a petition for his resignation and I will sign it. As will many others, I'm sure.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be talking with several state lawmakers tomorrow at the Tea Party, including Gary Herbert. I plan on talking about this issue with everyone of them. I also will be meeting with AG Shurtleff tomorrow, and this issue will be brought up then as well. If I don't get a good response there, I will help start a petition ASAP.


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

proutdoors said:


> I will be talking with several state lawmakers tomorrow at the Tea Party, including Gary Herbert. I plan on talking about this issue with everyone of them. I also will be meeting with AG Shurtleff tomorrow, and this issue will be brought up then as well. If I don't get a good response there, I will help start a petition ASAP.


Thank you


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Petitions? Lets get our pitchforks and torches and make him resign old school.


----------



## 280Remington (Jun 2, 2008)

While you're at it take down Tom Hatch as well. Good ole Tom was tied to an elk poaching incident on Dutton and is the one who got pissed at the DWR about Panguitch Lake and took away the regulations to protect the trophy fish in there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

whats the word Bart? 
are we going to have a lynching party!
O*-- _O\


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Is anyone putting that peition together? It kills me to see an unscrupulous individual like this in such a prestigious position.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Its been over a month since this was brought up whats the status of Mr Johnson?


----------

